# Buying a new kimber



## Trapper323 (Sep 13, 2007)

I inherited my grandfathers Kimber in .38 super a year or so ago and wanted to get one of there ultra carry's to carry. I presently carry a Sig P239 in .357 sig (great gun) but like the 1911 style. I went looking and saw that they dont make them in .38 super. So to get to the point i own a .45 and use +p rounds. I cant find anywhere where it says you can or cant. Ive been told that any new gun can its just harder on the barrels. But when you buy a wheel gun they specifically say dont use or can use +p. So can you in a kimber?


----------



## jmorrell (Sep 1, 2007)

According to the Kimber Owner's manual, the only prohibition on specific ammo is reloads. The manual states that the gun can fire any ammo that meets the SAAMI standards. The SAAMI web site states " +P ammunition is loaded to a higher pressure, as indicated by the +P marking on the cartridge case headstamp. This ammunition is for use only in firearms specially designed for it and so recommended by the manufacturer of the firearm." So I guess there is no definitve answer in regards to Kimber. That being said, since LAPD SWAT uses Kimbers, I would think that +P ammo would be their choice.


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

+P .45acp ammo is not so over pressured as to harm any Kimber. As a matter of fact, +P .45acp is not what would be considered over pressure in any gun. If anything, basic .45 acp ball is under pressure. As long as you are using FACTORY loaded ammo you are fine.

Another consideration is bullet weight. Lighter bullets are faster and more effective out of a short barrel like your Ultra Carry. I shoot 165gr Hydra Shoks out of my 3 in Officer's model and either 165's or 185's out of my 4in Pro Carry and Commander. 230gr +p's will work fine but I want a little extra power factor going for me...

BTW, I'm a big fan of the 357Sig round and I have said countless times on other Boards; "If there was an affordable 1911 chambered in 357Sig, I'd carry it in a heart beat!"


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

jmorrell said:


> That being said, since LAPD SWAT uses Kimbers, I would think that +P ammo would be their choice.


As far as I know, LAPD SWAT uses Winchester SXT. This ammo is fairly hot (for the low-pressure .45ACP) but not categorized as +P.

+P in .45 can be too much of a good thing. It recoils hard enough - about like 10mm - to make really fast/accurate shooting difficult. Standard-pressure .45 has been working fine for a hundred years, and will work fine today.

That said, I'd have no qualms about using +P in any modern 1911. The worst that happens is wear on the gun is slightly accelerated, so the gun goes 75,000 rounds before breaking instead of 100,000.


----------

